# r34 gtt tiptronic



## gavsr34 (Jul 26, 2009)

can anybody please give me some advice on the r34 gtt tiptronic gear set up,the one im looking at has the gear selector buttons on the steering wheel etc,i really like this idea has anyone got one like this?if so anygood?how would you compare to a manual?ive always had manual sports cars so am a bit weiry about this tiptronic please tell me yes it ok or no leave it alone asap


----------



## King_Antz (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm actually looking for exactly the same... Saw a website that offers maunaul gearbox swap for £700 though. I thought of buying a GTT tiptronic because it is cheaper and then if i dont like it swap the gearbox.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

i bought one about year and half ago, once the gears are in ther solid but the actual changing of the gears is shamefull, good 1.5 seconds to change gear at least, i swapped the box for a manual


----------



## King_Antz (Jan 12, 2010)

How much was it for a manual swap?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

You could also just upgrade the valve bodies for a quicker gear change. But as stated in standard trim changes are a bit slow.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

markpriorgts-t said:


> i bought one about year and half ago, once the gears are in ther solid but the actual changing of the gears is shamefull, good 1.5 seconds to change gear at least, i swapped the box for a manual


I own a GT-X TipTronic 4door R34 at the moment and don't think gearchanges are that slow. If you floor the car at low speed the gears will change quicker then you can shift on that GTT manual box. 
The Skyline R34 TipTronic is basicly an upgraded auto box from the R33 GTS, with the difference that you can now change manualy and that the autobox can cop with 350HP versus max. 300HP for the older boxes.

If you go for a TipTronic and you live in a country where you get many free roads on the country side with many curves and not much traffic . . . . forget the TipTronic and go for the manual.
But neverless is the R34 GTT manual box not comparable to the older 5speed R32/R33 GTR boxes, and even not think about the Getrag in comparaison.

I am more then happy with the TipTronic here in japan and especially have swapped my recently owned R34 GTT coupe with a manual box against a 4door R34 GTT with auto TipTronic. You have to know that a GTT is not a GTR and in that spirit acknowledge that even if you tune the engine (which is easy feasable) to 450HP for exemple, you are still stuck with that GTT avarage manual box! . . so better leave the car as it is (with maybe a boost upgrade to 320HP) and enjoy the TipTronic for all the things an automatic mission can offer you.

I can now phone, eat, and disconnect from the manual shifting task in my car and still if I want to kill somebody on the redlights, I just floor the car while drinking my coke with the left hand and it does 0-60mph in about 5.3 sec at 350HP. . . . everyone esle has to sit streight, shift like an F1 pilot and at the next red light has again to keep his two arms and legs on standby for a new start.

Different cars for different purposes . . .


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

King_Antz said:


> How much was it for a manual swap?


did it myself so no labour, parts were around £500


----------

